# Top five beans, 2012



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

In the year just gone, I learnt a lot about coffee and tried scores of different beans. Here are the five that have stuck in my mind.

It's worth noting that throughout the year I've been learning and honing the craft of making a good cup, so there are whole bags I got through that if I had now, would probably impress me a lot more - I just brewed them badly. Likewise the beans included would possibly not rank so highly with me now, but at the time represented a breakthrough moment.

5. Bolivia Machacamarca from Has Bean.

I think this was actually a lot from 2011, but I had a bag towards the start of the year so I'm including it in this list. The first beans I tried that wowed me and made me realise just how good coffee could be. Gutted that they're no longer getting this bean in, but hopefully that will change in the future.

4. Wahana Estate natural from Extract Coffee

The only coffee from this part of the world that I've loved. Oh those prunes!

3. Tanzania Blackburn Estate (natural I think?) from Square Mile

The first bag I got that from start to finish produced a wonderful cup. Really forgiving, beautiful orange notes throughout and tasted blind, you'd probably think it was washed.

2. Bolivia Jaytun Kollo Mountain washed from Has Bean

This was the first coffee that I totally nailed in a Chemex and I can still recall the taste of it. Plums and blackcurrants for me. Sadly it's another that is probably not returning in 2013.

1. Kenya Kiamuwurru (can't remember correct spelling) washed from Square Mile

This produced the best cup of coffee I've ever had, and I'm proud to say I made it! Bags of berries and mouth-watering acidity which are my favourite attributes in brewed coffee. Made by way of "Freropress".

What are yours?

Happy New Year


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Good list!

Macha was up there for me too!

Also Wote Yirgacheffe and Jimiwirchu natural from Square Mile.

EDIT: I almost forgot the Sidamo (ahh, pear drops!) and Balmaadi natural from HasBean


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I'm not going to lie, I don't really remember all the beans I've had this year.

Some of the ones I do remember in no particular order:

Has Bean Bolivian Copacabana - literally sunshine in a shot glass

Has Bean Finca David Vilca - Yummy when finally extracted properly

Workshop Kenyan Kaguiromini (or something like that) - really yummy floral and peaches

Square Mile Wote Yirgacheffe served as a v60 at Store St. Espresso in London - floral bergamot/earl grey tea, didn't think I actually liked coffees like this till I tried that.

Has Bean Colombian 'The Attic Exclusive Lot' - wish I could remember what it was called but this had the most intense mouthfeel I've ever experienced!

Should start making a list!


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmm... two blends so not sure if they count (particularly Redbrick as it changes) but here's mine along with a new years' resolution to try some non-hasbean coffee (currently working my way through a selection from Rave, all good but nothing to challenge this top five):

Squaremile Redbrick (current iteration) - only tried two variations of redbrick but liked the marshmallow qualities (sweet and sticky) of the current blend.

Bolivia David Vilca

El Salvador La Ilusion - the first speciality coffee I ever had back in 2011 and the first coffee I put through a burr grinder on my birthday this year

El Salvador Finca Argentina Pulped Natural - might be all in my mind but I think this was better earlier this year than the current lot

HB Christmas Blend - I don't usually get on with dry fruit (Blake is the only HB bag that I've ever binned) but works well alongside the chocolate in this blend, good Christmas coffee, tempted to buy more but trying to keep up that new year's resolution!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Blends count


----------



## radish (Nov 20, 2011)

Four that spring to mind: Dear Green Yirg Dumerso, HasBean David Vilca (as espresso), HasBean Sidamo Natural, Square Mile Jimiwirchu (espresso) - can't remember the rest, though had very few duffers.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the short term memory of a caffeinated goldfish. I need some time to ponder this along with a look back some of my posts / tasting notes. So many good coffees in 2012. Choosing a top 5 will be hard

2013 I'm hoping to make serious progress with brewed coffee techniques, particularly chemex...last year I don't feel I was getting the most out of many potentially brilliant beans


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

5. Union - Organic Natural Spirit Espresso

Made me realise dark roasts still have a place in my coffee world

4. Has Bean - Kebel Kercha Guji Natural

Wonderful blueberry flavoured espresso

3. Square Mile - Red Brick (September / October version)

Every shot had something different to discover in it. Someone described it as Epic, which was spot on.

2. Square Mile - Kangocho Peaberry

Most complex Brewed coffee I ever tasted

1. Square Mile - Jirmiwachu

Well rested (3 weeks+) this is the funkiest most pungent fruit bomb. Excels in brewed and espresso and I could just sit and smell the grinds and be in heaven.










Honorable mentions should go to Coffeebeanshops - Mexican Altura, Peru Yanesh, and Ethiopian Djimma,

Extracts - Unkle Funka, Wahana and Strongman

Unions Revelation and Rogue Espresso

Virtually all the beans I received from RealCoffeeClub

and Has Bean's - Kenyan Karantine AA, Honduran Cerro Azul and plenty others, too many to mention


----------



## Ben J (Jun 3, 2012)

Had a lot of coffee come through our shop this year, we changed our espresso blend twice and have had at least 2 drip coffees on the go all year. As it stands, my memory is a little hazy, but I remember there being a definite winner.

Numbers 5 through 2 in no particular order:

Hasbean Christmas Filter Blend

Hasbean Nicaragua Limocillo "Funky"

Hasbean Bolivia David Vilca

Hasbean Honduras La Conception

Number one I embarrassingly can't remember the name of, as I didn't get a good look at the bag. It was an Ethiopian my boss brought back from Monmoth in London and it was sublime. Had a delicious strawberry acidity and was just the most memorable cup I drank last year.


----------



## Liam (Nov 8, 2012)

Only started buying fresh beans towards the end of the year and dont remember all of them i've tried, but there is 2 that i really enjoyed.

1. Rouge espresso from Union, best espresso i've had so far.

2. Guatemala Finca Nueve Granada Monte Rosa that was amazing brewed, it was really floral and fruity!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Failed miserably to round it down to only 5

Sidamo Guji Natural - espresso heaven

Costa Rica Pira Tarazu & Limoncillo Longberry - for being toffee apple & minty!

Honduras Finca Cerro Azul - Cherry Bomb

David Vilca - Pineneedle/Sage/Rosemary/Spicy and nutty

SQM Wote - Peach Tea

Extract Unkle Funka - just 'cos

Bolivia Kollo Mountain - just yum

Moma Mina - so many cup profiles from one coffee (inc Porridge flavour)


----------



## SweeneyTodd (Jan 4, 2013)

One on the OP's list that stood out for was Kenya Kiamuwurru

My local Taylor St have had this on twice as a guest espresso. The first time, earlier this year it was incredible - almost lime sherbet - and started my deeper interest in coffee. Second time (in the autumn) it wasn't so memorable.


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

Dismally failed to keep it to five too. These are all from Hasbean, my New Year's resolution is to buy more coffee from other roasters.

*
El Salvador La Ilusion Natural*

Just immense. Amazingly complex, spicy, a touch of funk, liquorice, dark fruits. A coffee that lingered long on the taste buds and in the memory. A premium price but worth every penny, sadly it seems we shall not see its like again (at least not from HB)

*
Kenya Karatina*

All HasBean's Kenyans were pretty darn tootin'. This one was the pick of the bunch though. Clean as a whistle and bright as a button, all lovely sweet and softly acidic oranginess. When we finally had a summer this year this was the coffee for it.

*Nicaragua Finca Moma Mina*

Sometimes IMM turns up trumps with a coffee I'd otherwise never have tried. Normally descriptors such as 'tea-like' and 'floral' are hardly ones to get my pulse racing but in this case I'd have been wrong. Another summery coffee light, refreshing and very drinkable.

*Tanzania Mbeya Hope B Fully Washed*

Sweet, fudge, good acidity and some undefinable savouriness. A slightly curious coffee but complex and utterly delicious. It's good to see new regions coming on-stream especially with such great coffees as this.

*
Bolivia Finca David Vilca*

With the unfortunate events at Machacamarca, Finca David Vilca looks set to take over the mantle of everyone's favourite Bolivian. Sweet milk chocolate and nuts with hints of spice a nice balancing kick of fruit acidity. Complex but easy drinking with it.

*
Ethiopia Yirgacheffe Wote Natural*

There could have been any number of Ethiopians in the list really. This one though was a real classic Ethiopian natural. Funkier than driving to Funkytown on the funky bus with George Clinton and James Brown with blueberries and lemons. A big, big coffee but not without a certain elegance that takes it away from the wilder examples of Ethiopian naturals we've seen this year.

*Ethiopia Kebel Konga Washed*

For me this one was all about the peaches. Sure, there was plenty of other stuff going on that gradually revealed itself as you drank but really the smell and taste was just like sticking your face in a drippingly ripe peach. But less messy.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What about Cachoiera? Definitely added to my top 5.

Its taken me awhile to get round to using these since I had a lot of christmas coffee to get through, finally had first few shots today.

This is a superb espresso! Not big on fruit or complexity but it delivers buckets of sweet sweet caramel and toffee with thick mouthfeel. Going to have another shot


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

There are many excellent 'workhorse' coffees in 2012 which are due honourable mentions Cachoiera, Licho, Karatina..the list would be HUGE


----------



## Mal (Jul 30, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> There are many excellent 'workhorse' coffees in 2012 which are due honourable mentions Cachoiera, Licho, Karatina..the list would be HUGE


Indeed. South American coffees especially can end up as a blur of sweet caramel or sweet chocolate, doesn't necessarily mean they're lesser coffees just that when it comes to list time they lose out to 'that Ethiopian one that had the peaches' that's more likely to stick in the memory. Second New Year's resolution, keep proper tasting notes.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

As one of the less adventuress coffee drinkers my list will be no where near as exotic or funky as some but i liked them just the same









1st = Peru Tunki Mayo, its very a very full bodied coffee and has lovely deep rich fruity flavours and lovely as a plain espresso an as a flat white.

2nd = Indian Balmaadi Estate Organic, quite complex flavours and had quite a nutty edge to it.

3rd = Indonesia Sulawesi Kalossi Grade 1. Good robust flavour and nice finish, only down side was the beans are Big and the MC2 struggled with them a bit.

4th = Indian Monsoon Malabar, another nice deep rich & fruity flavoured coffee.

5th = Javan Lingtong for being my Stalwart when i can be arsked to think about what coffee to have









i have only tried about 10 different coffees this year but thats 9 more than i would have done if it wasn't for this site and the enthusiastic & friendly folk on here









i am going to try even more this year!! but have realised that i prefer the more full bodied & rich flavoured coffee as they have to work as both and espresso and with milk and one or two of the lighter beans i have tried have been very nice but failed miserable as a flat white.


----------

